

I might be an arsehole, but at least I'm not wrong - samuellevy
http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/26-i-might-be-an-arsehole-but-at-least-im-not-wrong.html

======
bendauphinee
I still do this all the time. It's a hard habit to break, and it seems to
spread from one knowledge center outwards. I've gotten so used to knowing the
answers to tech problems for people that it ripples out to things I've only
skimmed. I catch myself once in a while, but you really need someone smacking
you every time you do it to break the habit.

~~~
samuellevy
My fiancé is the one who beat it out of me. It still happens sometimes, but
being aware of it really helps.

